# Gesucht: Programm zur Umwandlung ins pdf-Format



## sascha (7 Dezember 2004)

Hat jemand eine preisgünstige Alternative zum Adobe Acrobate? Müsste Word ins pdf-Format umwandeln können...


----------



## A John (7 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine preisgünstige Alternative zum Adobe Acrobate? Müsste Word ins pdf-Format umwandeln können...


Hi,
ich persönlich nutze *pdfFactory* und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist allerdings nicht ganz billig.

Eine gute Auswahl an Tools bietet *Winload.de*

Gruss A. John


----------



## IT-Schrauber (7 Dezember 2004)

Mein Lieblingsforum wenns um Freeware und aehnliches geht: http://www.essential-freebies.de 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibts auch ne Win-Version von GhostScript, der defacto-Referenz wenn es um opensource geht. Gibts leider in zwei Versionen, bei denen die neuere unter AFL erscheint, und eine aeltere GPL-Version die regelmaessig auf den Stand der AFL-Version gebracht wird, sobald es da was neues gibt. In den neuesten Versionen behebt GhostScript auch endlich die Probleme mit Copy und Paste trotz eingebetteter Schriften (haariges Thema, Details auf Anfrage). Fast so gut wie das teure Programm von Adobe


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine preisgünstige Alternative zum Adobe Acrobate? Müsste Word ins pdf-Format umwandeln können...



http://www.openoffice.org/  Projekt=german  --> Runterladen --> Installieren

Unter  Date gibt es dann die Möglichkeit in pdf umzuwandeln. (Exportieren als pdf)

Ich liebe OpenSpurce Software, vor allem wegen des Preis Leistung Verhältnisses.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2004)

Ich nutze FreePDF XP (siehe Google) und bin auch zufrieden. Im Zertifikat steht:  





> FreePDF XP ist Freeware (auch für Firmen)


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2004)

Danke Euch. Dann probier ich mal durch


----------



## Plattenputzer (7 Dezember 2004)

Wie wär's wenn du oben erwähntes Open Office zu deinem Hauptschreibprogramm machst. Kann alles, was MS-Produkte auch können, kommt auch mit .doc zurecht und oben in der Menüleiste hat's einen kleinen Button der mit einem Mausklick alles als PDF abspeichert. 
(Zusätzlich aber noch als swx oder doc abspeichern, weil das Einlesen und Bearbeiten von PDF's klappt (noch) nicht. Aber zum PDF lesen gibts ja den Reader.)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

*OpenOffice*

Passend zu OpenOffice:
Soeben wurde der neueste release candidate veröffentlicht. Die Fehlerbehebungen betreffen auch den PDF-Export.

Details unter:

http://download.openoffice.org/1.1.4rc/release_notes_1.1.4rc.html


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

*OpenOffice 1.1.4 ist freigegeben*

Näheres unter:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/54170
bzw.
http://de.openoffice.org/


----------

